# Hard drive won't mount since I updated to Lion



## jacq_in_a_box (Oct 17, 2011)

I plug in my 1TB hard drive and this error message comes up. The hard drive was working perfectly fine before I updated to Version 10.7.2
Do I need to change settings on the computer in order for it to work?


Tuxera NTFS could not mount /dev/disk3s1
at /Volumes/Jacq in a Box! because the following problem occurred:

/Library/Filesystems/fusefs.fs/Support/fusefs.kext failed to load - (libkern/kext) link error; check the system/kernel logs for errors or try kextutil(8).
the MacFUSE file system is not available (71)

The hard drive is Western Digital Elements 3.5" 1TB External Hard Drive

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The error states a problem with MacFUSE. Have you updated it as well? You may need to wait until it is updated to match 10.7.2.


----------



## jacq_in_a_box (Oct 17, 2011)

I found the answer on another site 
For other people looking to fix this, you have to install this

http://www.tuxera.com/mac/macfuse-core-10.5-2.1.9.dmg

and then reboot your system, then you can plug in your hard drive.


----------

